# Petting a cockatiels back



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I heard this should be avoided a while back... but that is only because they will try to stimulate themselves....right? my female refuses the boys nonstop and a lot of people have heard me talking about her. we have given her ample sunlight, she gets seeds+kibble+greens and she eats them all out of seperate bowls so we know she eats them.(the boys like the greens too)
So if you were to pet her back, would she maybe FINALLY accept the boys because of stimulation? my little sister was trying to pet her earlier today and that is why i am asking.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> So if you were to pet her back, would she maybe FINALLY accept the boys because of stimulation?


It definitely might help if you petted her back every day. The "don't" advice is for people who won't want their birds to get into breeding mode. For people who do want their birds to breed, this is a way to help get those hormones flowing.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

that is interesting... she is really soft hehe but i think it would be really awkward to be helping her out like that huh? hehe
thanks for the info


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's pleasant to stroke a cockatiel's back, and it isn't kinky unless you start stroking her vent area too. Now THAT is getting a little too personal.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

woah there!! haha *NO WAY*!
that would just be bird rape, my poor little girl!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This won't cause her (The back petting! lol) to bond more with her human?? I was just thinking about her getting satisfaction so to speak from her human and not *needing* the boys. lol But then again, I can see it kicking them into mode and her starting to strut the streets elsewhere.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I was just thinking about her getting satisfaction so to speak from her human and not *needing* the boys.


Petting her on the back won't give her "satisfaction" if you know what I mean. The idea is to make her more interested in getting some satisfaction. I guess you could sort of compare the back-stroking to giving someone a romantic hug. The position is somewhat sexual and it can give you ideas about other things you'd like to do, but it's not likely to bring complete satisfaction all by itself.


----------

